# Calm before a storm.



## hoosierpapi (Mar 17, 2014)

I find myself staring into the woods from my car, like a dog staring out of the front room window waiting for his master to return.


----------



## westindy (Apr 5, 2013)

O.M.G. Am I chomping at the bit to get this Spring kicked off ! I AM READY !!!!!!


----------



## shroonmagnet (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm with ya I can't wait,my favorite time of the year.Time to get my bag ready.

Sent from my d2lte using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hoosierpapi (Mar 17, 2014)

I like mesh bags, but over the years I've grown fond of wicker baskets. My local goodwill always has a great selection of baskets for dirt cheap that the kids and I rummage through during the winter preparing for the spring. I find the baskets keep my mushrooms intact better since everything's not bouncing around in a bag. The wicker baskets also still allow for the spores to drop as I walk through the woods. Last year was an interesting season and this last winter seems to be brewing a perfect storm as far as mushrooms go. Happy hunting everyone!!!


----------



## shroonmagnet (Dec 28, 2012)

I love my mesh bag I never leave home without it ;-)

Sent from my d2lte using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats right boys... grab your bags and your baskets.... its gonna be on soon!!! Cant wait. Good luck to all this season...


----------

